# Sparite le icone del menu!

## whitenoise

Oggi, dopo una giornata di compilazione per l'installazione di open office e altri pacchetti moooolto più piccoli, tipo xine, gaim, etc,  mi sono sparite tutte le icone dal menu di avvio di Gnome!

Esiste un modo per recuperarle?

Grazie

----------

